# My new toy...I named her Gina...



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

For the past week I have been doing a few basic installs for customers. A radio install, 4 speakers, and a 4 channel amp, just to name a few. With the earnings I went to Sears today and picked this up. After assembly I wanted to fire her up so I gathered some spare wood from the wood pile. She cut like a hanzo sword from Kill Bill. I was so stoked about how fast it ripped the wood, I said "Dayum Gina." So I decided to name her Gina. I can't wait to rip some MDF and get a few projects going. I'll try to take pics of the projects that we build.


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

sexii!


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice :thumbsup: thats the one im planning on getting for my shop


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

nioce but you need to hook up a table to go around it. trying to rip a big sheet will be a bitch


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Dec 5 2008, 02:20 AM~12341984
> *nioce but you need to hook up a table to go around it. trying to rip a big sheet will be a bitch
> *


x10000000


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

i pretty much have that exact saw, except mine is a little older model and it has the nylon bag underneath that hangs and catches the sawdust and yeah, from experience its pretty much impossible to rip a full sheet by itself, but still a good saw for the price.

go crazy with it


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I'm buying a sheet tomorrow :biggrin: . I'll chop it down with my jigsaw and then use the saw for precision cutting.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 6 2008, 03:14 AM~12351612
> *I'm buying a sheet tomorrow  :biggrin: .  I'll chop it down with my jigsaw and then use the saw for precision cutting.
> *



I would build a table with a square hole in it that the saw stand would fit in and flush.. rip your 4 x 8's..

2x4's for legs and support beams on the underside of the top so the table top doesnt bore (??)

you can get creative and use door henges on the legs so that the "table" folds up and goes against a wall. just my .02 nice buy btw


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 6 2008, 05:53 AM~12352414
> *I would build a table with a square hole in it that the saw stand would fit in and flush.. rip your 4 x 8's..
> 
> 2x4's for legs and support beams on the underside of the top so the table top doesnt bore (??)
> ...



Thank you for your input, the idea of hinges on the legs will help it collapse and take up less space. The table idea I am thinking of as well.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

New project


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Test fitting


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Kicked the sub out a little more and put some more bracing, next is the fun part, laying the fiberglass. :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

intersting... what's this going on? a three-wheeler? that'll be nice. router those edges.. round them off IMO

nice build homie


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

be careful with gina... last table saw i had sent the piece of wood flying 20ft in the air like a bullet


----------



## boizendahood (Oct 22, 2008)

go with the diablo table saw blade.... those are nice blades


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 25 2009, 03:23 AM~13106121
> *intersting... what's this going on? a three-wheeler? that'll be nice. router those edges.. round them off IMO
> 
> nice build homie
> *


Its going in this 80 Corvette


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Feb 25 2009, 06:42 AM~13107414
> *be careful with gina... last table saw i had sent the piece of wood flying 20ft in the air like a bullet
> *


True, safety first, she tried to lift on me once, so I had to pull the plug and reset the piece. Its one of the most dangerous tools I got.


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 25 2009, 08:11 PM~13113800
> *True, safety first, she tried to lift on me once, so I had to pull the plug and reset the piece.  Its one of the most dangerous tools I got.
> *


Daaaaaaaaaamn Gina!


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

how much airspace are in those 6x9 enclosures?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I just use those speaker baffles in order to allow separation from the midbass of the 6x9 and the subwoofer bass.


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

..Thus creating a "Enclosure" which may or may not be suitable for the speakers preformance. Not bashing it, As im sure space is an issue in the vette, But ill admit i gritted my teeth when i seen the mock up as well.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Dec 5 2008, 12:20 AM~12341984
> *nioce but you need to hook up a table to go around it. trying to rip a big sheet will be a bitch
> *


X2


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 24 2009, 08:25 PM~13103379
> *Kicked the sub out a little more and put some more bracing, next is the fun part, laying the fiberglass.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   

hows the fiberglass coming along..got anymore pix of that process :cheesy:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wrapped it.....


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

First coat of resin


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Did a lot of sanding, brushed on a few more layers and cutout the speaker holes. More pics coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Put a few more layers on and still got a lot more finishing to do before it gets painted.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Current progress.....its getting there, starting to look smooth after lots of sanding, just a few more layers to fill in the cracks and whatever is left, I'll fill it up with bondo and smooth it out.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

neat


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Primered up and ready for the base coat.


----------



## JUARITOS (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 15 2009, 11:25 PM~13591167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good .


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUARITOS_@Apr 16 2009, 06:15 PM~13598938
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: looking good .
> *



Thanks bro.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Dec 2 2008, 01:27 PM~12311970
> *  sexii!
> *


But what he doesn't know is that Ive already broke her in.......so he's getting slopy seconds :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Customer came up with the money to get it airbrushed, so here it is. Still gotta get another bath of clear coat. The skull is cracked open and has music notes coming outside of it.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Its still not wired up into the vehicle, I gotta get some quick disconnect plugs because he wants to be able to easily pull the box out when he wants to.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Single 10" Kicker Comp VR......


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 2 2008, 02:12 AM~12309995
> *For the past week I have been doing a few basic installs for customers.  A radio install, 4 speakers, and a 4 channel amp, just to name a few.  With the earnings I went to Sears today and picked this up.  After assembly I wanted to fire her up so I gathered some spare wood from the wood pile.  She cut like a hanzo sword from Kill Bill.  I was so stoked about how fast it ripped the wood, I said "Dayum Gina."  So I decided to name her Gina.  I can't wait to rip some MDF and get a few projects going.  I'll try to take pics of the next upcoming project.
> 
> 
> ...



i use to mess with a girl who gave some good head, then i hooked up with her sister who worked it just like her older sister did..and her name was gina lol


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 1 2009, 09:34 PM~14358246
> *i use to mess with a girl who gave some good head, then i hooked up with her sister who worked it just like her older sister did..and her name was gina lol
> *



Dammmm Gina


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

LOOK'S GOOD JUST WONDERING IS IT THE PICTURE'S OR IS THE SUB WAY MORE TO ONE SIDE THEN THE OTHER??


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 3 2009, 09:08 AM~14371683
> *LOOK'S GOOD JUST WONDERING IS IT THE PICTURE'S OR IS THE SUB WAY MORE TO ONE SIDE THEN THE OTHER??
> *



Thanks, I measured during the mock up stage, but it may have shifted a little when laying the fiberglass or it could be the pic because I took the shots from the left side.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 1 2009, 01:48 PM~14353441
> *Customer came up with the money to get it airbrushed, so here it is.  Still gotta get another bath of clear coat.  The skull is cracked open and has music notes coming outside of it.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SICK BRO! AWESOME JOB MAN! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

This was taken at the Route 66 in San Bernardino. Sanding and prepping this box for paint was very repetitious, but seeing people stop to appreciate the custom box was a priceless intrinsic reward.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Next project, single 12" Ported Fiberglassed


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice work Homie .. If I need some custome work done I know who to hit up Now ....Especialy since you here in San Diego ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Sep 28 2009, 03:53 PM~15210325
> *Nice work Homie .. If I need some custome work done I know who to hit up Now ....Especialy since you here in San Diego ..... :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks for the props bro! Let me know when you ready.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Just like the prodigal son...I've returned, got a new project..pics will be up soon. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

New project....fiberglassing the front door panel to house a 6x9...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Started by removing the door panel...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Bent back the metal tabs in order to remove the piece to be fiberglassed...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Once the pieces were off, I was able to mark the 6x9 cutouts...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

This is it for now. The speakers I will be using are Boston SR 95. These are speakers do not have large magnets, and I will only need 2 5/8" of clearance. I will use some wooden spacers to push it out a little bit. Boston Pro Series Components will then go into the factory location in the future.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

I like how that box came out with the artwork on it!!!!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Aug 15 2010, 02:53 PM~18314995
> *I like how that box came out with the artwork on it!!!!
> *



Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Used a dremel to make the cutouts and removed old material...


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 21 2009, 09:12 AM~15140886
> *Next project, single 12" Ported Fiberglassed
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie u finish my box ttt


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wrapped in fleece, ready to lay some fiberlgass.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Resin, mixing tools, and the secret mix recipe :biggrin: 

































First coat of fiberglass.....


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

nice bro!!!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Sep 25 2010, 08:32 PM~18662053
> *nice bro!!!
> *


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wrapped in black vinyl for now, maybe paint later...


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 4 2010, 11:49 PM~18738575
> *:wave:
> *


  :thumbsup: Wassup Uce!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Quick little build on a box for an 09 Silverado. Single 10" To mount under the rear seat. Excuse the jigsaw cuts, let a buddy borrow my router and still haven't gotten it back.










Wrapped it with the grill cloth to check the shape and form of the box.










Cut a hole for the speaker terminal..



















I coated the grill cloth with a light coat just to keep the shape last night.

Flipped it over this morning and cut up some sheets of fiberglass, then went to town with the resin. It was about 50 degrees this morning, so I had to add on a few extra drops of hardener and promoter to make it hot.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Sanded it down to a smooth finish and finally wrapped it in some carpet.




























Test fitted for a JL 10W3 which will soon be installed, but just placed this Infinity for now.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 6 2010, 06:06 PM~18754405
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Dec 2 2008, 10:27 AM~12311970
> *  sexii!
> *


x2


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 26 2010, 11:40 PM~18919632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I will see you there buddy.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Got Gina a new blade and while I was at it, picked up a little compressor just to power the nail brad gun and some other useful air gadgets. Hope to get started on another build soon.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

We doin a 15" on our little demo wall sealed just for kicks...


























The demo also houses an older 12" Focal sub that I had laying around, just to take up the space until we can get more product in stock


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Got a little more work done on our demo 15" box...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Fits like a glove...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wrapped the face plate in some carbon fiber sticker and jammed some screws in.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Its not quite done, but its a work in progress.


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 24 2009, 09:25 PM~13103379
> *Kicked the sub out a little more and put some more bracing, next is the fun part, laying the fiberglass.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow homie you have came a long way bro keep up the good work ..if you ever out in az and need some extra cash come by the shop all ways have work.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Mar 1 2011, 09:59 AM~19988238
> *wow homie you have came a long way bro keep up the good work ..if you ever out in az and need some extra cash come by the shop all ways have work.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, I always welcome positive feedback!  I used the alcohol trick, but instead I used waxing/degreaser on my glove and it worked wonders. I'll be posting some pics soon! It kind of reminded me of the milkshake mixture.


----------

